# Whimsical bookcase



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Two years ago, I built a bookcase for a school fundraiser. My son's teacher came to me and asked if I could build a bookcase; she had a picture of what she wanted. I tracked it down to this web site:
http://alabahamians.blogspot.com/2012/03/dr-seuss-bookshelf-for-sweet-baby.html

I thought that this woman did an amazing job considering that she had only 1 year of WW experience and limited tools. Still, I wanted to make something that was stronger and lighter. So, with just sketches and a little over 2 weeks, I was off to get supplies and a new tool (every big project deserves a new tool, or two).


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I have long since lost my sketches, but the next step was to draw the curves for the "face frames". My plan was to use adjustable fairing sticks. Whenever the curves switched directions, I did some freehand blending of the lines.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

On to cutting. I had some new Bosch blades and they really worked well. Maybe it is just me, but I have the hardest time finding adapters for dust collection - nothing that a little duct tape can't fix, though :yes:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I made a second tall "stile" just like the first.

The short "stiles" had tighter curves, and my turnbuckle-based fairing stick wasn't getting it done. I really wanted a micro-adjustable fairing stick. After some pondering, I realized that an adjustable clamp would work. The only clamps that I had that were long enough were my big parallel Jorgies. They worked, but they are MASSIVE, so I had to apply some extra TLC. Later, I went out and bought a cheap HF aluminum bar clamp - worked perfectly for this.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

On to sanding, smoothing and shaping. I did a lot of the work on my Ridgid oscillating sander, but didn't get any pictures of that. For final sanding of the inside curves, I built a couple of jigs, which were nothing more than a block with a similar curve and a "fence". For outside curves, I used my Preppin' Weapon (I really like that thing!).


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, three of each face frame part are now completed. I only needed 2 of each (front and back face frames), but I was making an extra as a template (for later builds).


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Layout. The bottom "rail" is actually attached to the right (long) "stile" and the lower left "stile". Okay, I don't know if face frame and rail and stile are appropriate terms for, but I am going to quit using quotes for the rest of this thread.

You can see my Sommerfeld pocket hole jig in the front of this picture. That is how I joined the face frame rails and stiles.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

*Assembly*

Here is a picture of the assembled front and back frames. I don't have any pictures of the filler blocks that I used to join the upper and lower left stiles, but they were attached with glue and pocket hole screws. I cut the pockets on the stiles and screwed into the filler blocks.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

*Setback*

I forgot: while I was assembling the very first frame, my pocket hole screw bit broke. This happened at 9:55pm. With the only conceivable place that I could get a replacement (HD, 20 minutes away) closing at 10:00pm, I was shutdown for the night. :thumb down:

At this point, a little bit of anxiety was creeping in. Fortunately, the next morning, I got a replacement drill bit (General brand - worked perfectly). Not only that, but I called Sommerfeld and they shipped a replacement, so I now have a spare :yes: (actually, I have since moved on to K5).


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Time to fill in the back panel - it is flush with the inside. I didn't get any pictures of this, but I rabbeted the inside perimeter of the frame, cut the panel to match (almost), and then glued and micro-pinned it in place. I had to use wood filler to fill the gaps.

You can also see one of the cross rails (mid-way up the right hand stile). These served two purposes: joining the front and back face frames and supporting the shelves. Again, I used pocket hole joinery.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

More (and more interesting) cross rails. The bottom cross rails were shaped to match the side profiles of the book case.

I ripped the shape close to the line on the table saw, then finished with hand planing. I have decided that cutting/slicing is ALWAYS preferable to sanding! Funny how often I have to learn that lesson over, though! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

*Assembly 2*

Starting to think that this might work.
:yes:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the wood filler that I used. I like it, but it goes on a bit gritty. I might try Bondo next time.

Also, a pic of my second sanding jig. I added a second fence, so that I could sand faster and not worry about tilting.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very cool! Looking forward to each step. Thank for sharing. And kudos to you for doing this for the teacher!!

Mark


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

*"Skinning" the sides*

I decided to skin the sides with the same material: 1/4" plywood. Same technique as for the back, except the panels are flush with the outside of the case. I used a router to make a 1/4" deep rabbet around the inner perimeter of the opening formed by the front and back face frames and the cross rails.

I didn't get any pictures of skinning the right (tall) side, but it went pretty smoothly. Since there was a cross-rail part way up, this created two openings - two inset panels.

My experience with the right side did not prepare me at all for the left side - the tight curve on the lower left caused a lot of problems!! First, I couldn't properly route the rabbet and ended up with quite a few gouges. Secondly, since the router base plate was following a curve, the router bit wasn't cutting as deeply on the tight curve. I mitigated this (somewhat) with chisels and sanding.

Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures of attaching these "skins" either, but I can say that the lower skin gave me all kinds of grief! I used clamps to squeeze it into place, but the cheap big box 1/4" plywood just wouldn't bend to that radius, and ended up cracking. I finally ended up forcing it into place (cracks and all) and used epoxy to fill the voids. I later found out about wiggle wood - wish that I had known about that to start with.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Just a few days before the event! I was scrambling and didn't get a lot of pictures.

The first picture shows the case without the top, and only the bottom and mid-way shelves. These shelves added significantly to the structural strength of the case. The mid-way shelf actually slid in to a slot between the upper and lower left panels, like a key, and locked the frames firmly together.

I used corner blocks to attach the top, but ran into an unforeseen problem (other than the fact that the stiles didn't all come up to an even point on all four corners): none of the corners had anything near a 90 degree angle in any of the three dimensions!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

After a lot of measuring and scribing and back and forth trips to the table saw, I finally got all four to fit.

I attached the top and added some trim.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I added the remaining shelves (all fixed) and a final coat (or two) of paint later and it was finished. I have attached a couple of pictures of the finished bookcase, one empty and one at the auction. I can't take credit for the decorating - the teachers put in the books and the stuffed animals - I think that they did a fantastic job!

I wouldn't consider it to be fine wood working, but it was very challenging and very interesting. I hope that you liked it,

Carl


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Very impressive build and the final product is incredible! Especially since you only had a sketch to go off of. I hope the recipient knows just how much work (both physical and mental) went in to constructing it.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

What an awesome build, made even better by the fact that it was donated to your child's school. What was the winning bid?

It looks like you overcame many challenges and setbacks during the build. In my opinion, that makes it all worth it. Thanks for sharing the build!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I like it. I think it turned out very nice and adds a real flavor to art


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice build and a worthy cause to boot! I like it!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

You did a great job. That would look terrific in an elementary school room, library, or kids room.

Mark


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys, I really appreciate it!

I think that the winning bid was $850. Happily, the winner was a parent in our school district and they donated the bookcase to one of the kindergarten teachers.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work on that piece. Came out great. Looks like a real learning project.








 








.


----------

